# Email Spoof - Read this!



## Chris (Jul 26, 2004)

If you get an email that looks like this:



> Dear user of sevenstring.org,
> 
> We have detected that your account has been used to send a large amount of spam during this week.
> 
> ...


*DO NOT OPEN IT*

It's not from us, didn't originate from my server and is completley false and most likely a trojan/virus.

We _NEVER_ send mail or spam like this to any accounts here, ever. Forum email is disabled, and new users can register w/o email verification. For clarification: - NO EMAIL EVER ORGINATES FROM THIS SERVER TO YOU -. 

If you get something like this, from us or any other website, do NOT open it.

- Chris


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice...who's picking on us now?....Is there some way to back track email?


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2004)

Nobody really, just a common tactic. You guys probably won't get it, just me since I'm teh admin and my email's a catchall account (basically anything -at - ss.org goes to me).

Here's the response from the host in any case.



> Hello,
> 
> My advise is to not open the attachment in any case! Delete it immediately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2004)

Just got an email on my work account as well. It's Mydoom.M.


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 26, 2004)

Fucking kids have too much time on their hands...


----------



## Drew (Aug 20, 2004)

it's been going around work here, too. It's a little more obvious, though- the State Street computer support team doesn't call themselves "state street support team," and there is no "[email protected]" e-mail, to the best of my knowledge. ahh, the joys of working for a large multinational corporation- everything's so divisionalized, it makes simple hack jobs blatantly obvious. 

Erm, make that "joy" not "joys"- I haven't been able to think of anything else. 

Out, 

-D


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2004)

Drew said:


> it's been going around work here, too. It's a little more obvious, though- the State Street computer support team doesn't call themselves "state street support team,"
> -D



 Very true.


----------



## macalpine88 (Aug 21, 2004)

id go beat someone into a bloody pulp  virusis suck


----------

